# hitchin' from miami to los angeles



## ridebnk (Jul 29, 2011)

never done it before. anyone know of any tips, places to go or squats from here to there?
thanks.


----------



## hutchie (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the best luck with hitchhiking in the hottest part of the day. Of course I mean if you are going through the desert fuck that though. I just walk as usual and don't fly a sign or stick out my thumb. Just cruise along looking pitiful. Also I know it sounds superstitious as fuck, but every time I've ever helped a turtle across the road I got a ride within 10 minutes. As far as sleeping I just stay under bridges. Just plan a route and look up resources in each city along the way. Sundays are always hard cause libraries and day shelters and shit like that are closed. Thats another thing. You can follow the homebums around from the library to find the handouts. Good luck. Use your head and remember when you are passed out drunk or sleeping you are fair game to anyone. I've woke up in a hospital with both eyes beat shut and no idea how it happened.


----------



## acrata4ever (Aug 1, 2011)

stay out of texas


----------



## outskirts (Aug 4, 2011)

hutchie said:


> Use your head and remember when you are passed out drunk or sleeping you are fair game to anyone. I've woke up in a hospital with both eyes beat shut and no idea how it happened.



Yeah, I'm always real careful about where I sleep, especially when traveling alone!


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't DO IT during the summer - coming through the desert is deadly.
Please post more as I would like to hear your experience.


----------

